# Baby food?



## Victoria1995 (Aug 21, 2014)

Hello everyone, 
I recently just got my first hedgehog and was just wondering some things about what I can feed him and what I cannot feed him. I have been reading some things about baby food but which ones are okay? Can I feed him fruit ones? 
Thanks!


----------



## Artist (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes! Fruit ones should be ok (but only certain ones). You can feed hedgies most fruits and vegatables. Here is a list of a safe treat list that I recomend you to look at. http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/12-diet-nutrition/17725-treat-list-safe-fruits-veggies.html Any of the safe treats should be safe as baby food. Hope I helped!


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

From what I have read all baby food is okay. Basically if its okay for your 6 months old, it's okay for your hedgie. They don't really make baby food of anything that is on the no-go list for hedgehogs.


----------

